# Nib for chancery



## brez (Nov 8, 2010)

I received a request for a pen that can be used to write chancery. I understand that an italic nib is needed for writing chancerey. Can anybody confirm this? Also, where can I get the nib? The fountain pens I make are Jr. Gent, Gr. Statesman, Emporer and Imperial. I don't know if it is avaiable for any or all of the kits.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## monophoto (Nov 8, 2010)

Some kits will accept substitute nibs.  I know that CSUSA offers replacement nibs for their FP kits, and among the selection is a "caligraphy" nib - which probably means a broad, flexible nib.  Look here


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 8, 2010)

Anthony Turchetta sells a 1.1 italic gold nib and they were on sale for $65 that can be used on the jr gent, jr statesman, baron and other pens that use the smaller nib. He may even have it for the larger pens such as the full size gent. Take a look at http://www.thegoldennib.com  Otherwise, Craft Supplies does sell steel calligraphy nibs.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



brez said:


> I received a request for a pen that can be used to write chancery. I understand that an italic nib is needed for writing chancerey. Can anybody confirm this? Also, where can I get the nib? The fountain pens I make are Jr. Gent, Gr. Statesman, Emporer and Imperial. I don't know if it is avaiable for any or all of the kits.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


----------



## brez (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you both for your help.

Mike


----------

